# Wheel loaders and skid steers for hire/lease in Illinois



## dr.diesel (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have been slowing growing my equipment fleet and I know its still the middle of summer but figured I would see if there is any interest the upcoming season. By fall I should have 3 wheel loaders and 2 to 3 skid steers available for pushing snow this winter. 2 of the wheel loaders are 644 john deeres and one is a 544. The skid steers are all the equivalent of a bobcat s250. I had great luck with this last season and hopefully can work with someone so that we can both do well this season. 

I have done both hourly and seasonal in the past and am open to any option. Feel free to pm me or call me directly at 1 847 668 9734. Im located in the NW suburbs of Chicago. I have references with those who I have worked with upon request. 

Thanks


----------



## Steve Golyzniak (Jan 6, 2014)

If interested, please reach out to me. I left you a message as well.

Leading Snow & Ice Management company looking for sub-contractors with:

Pick Up's w/ Plows and/or spreaders
Salters
Loaders
Skids

In all areas across the state of IL and NW Indiana. Large commercial accounts!

Please contact Steve Golyzniak at 847-695-0080 or at [email protected].

Don't delay spots fill up quickly!


----------

